# Lower Huron River Flatrock Dam



## walkingstaff (Oct 13, 2012)

I've spent quite a few nights out at the Flatrock dam in the past few weeks. Just last week I've seen a huge increase in gizzard shad, white perch, rock bass, sunfish. I've spotted gar pike, bass and walleye but have not caught any yet and spotted very few yellow perch. Tonight I'm going fishing and hope to catch some early steelhead on wax worms. I'll let y'all know what I catch and see.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I also went yesterday and was pretty surprised to see the water below the foot dam only about a foot deep in most places. The water is also packed with gizzard shad just like the above post says. I did not notice any other kinds of fish but im sure they are there. I was in the little dipper too and I saw a pic of a woman holding a giant steelhead that was caught on Thursday. 

The water was clear but very low and very slow. I was bottom bouncing flies and I was only using a 1/8 oz shot weight and it was still hanging up in most places. 

as for catching fish, I got 3, all 3 were snagged shad (I was trying not to snag them but with that many in the water I am surprised I didn't get more just reeling in. ) 

hopefully with the recent rain the water will raise.


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Is the flat rock dam one of the best spot to catch steelies or is there another good spot


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

PM sent, btw go scouting.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I went to the dam yesterday about noon. The water level was moderate to low still, I would estimate 2-3 feet deep below the dam. The water was very clear too. 

As for fishing I only caught shad and I only saw shad getting caught (there was about 7 other people fishing, I was there for 3 hours). The shad are very thick in the water right now.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Do Steelhead eat Gizzard Shad?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not particulary but they just might if hungry enough 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Walleyes will eat Shad, but not 10" - 15" Shad.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

went to flatrock today, fished for six hours floating but didnt get a bump tick or nothing, went to the back waters to see if there where some eater size blugill and got me a stringer full of them. all and all not to bad.


----------



## engineer20 (Apr 17, 2015)

are there shad this yaer? when do the shad begin getting thick? i can catch them and freeze them and use them as bait rather than buying dried "baby shad" for 4 dollars in the stores


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

engineer20 said:


> are there shad this yaer? when do the shad begin getting thick? i can catch them and freeze them and use them as bait rather than buying dried "baby shad" for 4 dollars in the stores


Please re-read this entire post for the answer to your question.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Please re-read this entire post for the answer to your question.


He bumped a 3 year old thread 

Anyways... Go scouting and find out!


----------

